# Is Jason Williams the answer?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I was talking with a friend of mine this morning, and he was giving high praises to white chocolate himself...Jason Williams.

I got to thinking, and it may be that he would be a good, solid, cheaper option at PG than Dre right now. If we could get a 3 team trade going where Dre would go somewhere else, and we'd get Williams in return, we'd have a younger PG who is faster and passes quicker (shoots better, too, just not as often) as what we have now.

We could even start Boykins and bring JWill off of the bench. 

I'd like to see JWill runnin' the rock at Mile High...what do you guys think?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

He is still injured at the moment and in any trade for him, the Heat would need a PG that can hit the 3. If you can find a team with one of those to spare that would want Dre, **** Miami, send that player to the Nuggets


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I also thought about Tyron Lue, but I doubt anybody woudl take the huge contract that Dre has.

I guess he'll need to start working out.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe Miami can take a trade like:

Denver send Dre Miller to Miami;
Miami send JWill to Denver and Michael Doleac to Orlando;
Orlando send Keyon Dooling to Miami;

I think that with Dooling and Dre, Miami won't miss JWill much, since I think that Dre Miller can fit well with Miami starting crew.

Orlando have tons of guards, so they won't miss Dooling.

And maybe JWill will fit better in Denver, also.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Maybe Miami can take a trade like:
> 
> Denver send Dre Miller to Miami;
> Miami send JWill to Denver and Michael Doleac to Orlando;
> ...


Miami needs a PG that can hit 3 pointers since Wade handles the ball so much. If Dre could do that, Nuggets fans wouldn't want to trade him


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Miami needs a PG that can hit 3 pointers since Wade handles the ball so much. If Dre could do that, Nuggets fans wouldn't want to trade him


I've seen many Nuggz fans (I can't remember if you're one of them) that wanted Jamaal Tinsley... So, using this way of thinking, this Nuggz fans want Tinsley because of his 3 point shooting ability?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I've seen many Nuggz fans (I can't remember if you're one of them) that wanted Jamaal Tinsley... So, using this way of thinking, this Nuggz fans want Tinsley because of his 3 point shooting ability?


I'm certainly not one of them. Unlike my Cyclone friend in this forum, I'm not a fan of Tinsley's.

The desire for Tinsley is because, when healthy, he will push the ball which is something Dre doesn't always do.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I'm certainly not one of them. Unlike my Cyclone friend in this forum, I'm not a fan of Tinsley's.
> 
> The desire for Tinsley is because, when healthy, he will push the ball which is something Dre doesn't always do.


And that's why I think that Dre AND Dooling won't make Miami miss JWill much... Dre, although not a great 3pt shooter, he isn't a bad shooter. Dooling is a good shooter also...

And about the desire of Tinsley, I think that JWill can be good for Denver especially for this reason, because he can push the ball better than Dre, and this looks more desireable than his 3pt shooting ability... Although his 3pt add a plus for him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Zuca said:


> And that's why I think that Dre AND Dooling won't make Miami miss JWill much... Dre, although not a great 3pt shooter, he isn't a bad shooter. Dooling is a good shooter also...
> 
> And about the desire of Tinsley, I think that JWill can be good for Denver especially for this reason, because he can push the ball better than Dre, and this looks more desireable than his 3pt shooting ability... Although his 3pt add a plus for him.


I'm not doubting JWill being good for Denver, rather I'm doubting Denver being able to acquire him in a trade.

I believe you seriously underestimate how much JWill means to Miami by saying Dre and Dooling could replace him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I've seen many Nuggz fans (I can't remember if you're one of them) that wanted Jamaal Tinsley... So, using this way of thinking, this Nuggz fans want Tinsley because of his 3 point shooting ability?


thats just me. i want him and stephen jackson. Tinsley does have three point range, but also he is a true point guard. before playing half court ball previously in atlanta he had more offensive freedom at iowa state to create. he could penetrate and kick really well. actually nobody could stop him from getting to the hoop. however he has always been known for his ball handling and passing. if denver wanted to go up tempo, tinsley is definiately the guy.

the readon people dont want him.......... injuries.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

chauncey, arenas, badvis are THE answers...or "the answer" himself


----------



## EddieLopez (Aug 7, 2006)

Jason kidds the answer


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

I think Parker would fit very very well in our system. Although he has no 3pt, I could see him improving this, he's just 24...he might not be the best defender, but our offense would be more than awesome...

dreaming is a pretty nice thing... :biggrin:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> I also thought about Tyron Lue, but I doubt anybody woudl take the huge contract that Dre has.
> 
> I guess he'll need to start working out.


I don't see how Lue is an upgrade at PG for Denver. He has some great, high-energy stretches, but he's had plenty of chances to stick as a starter in the league.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I was talking with a friend of mine this morning, and he was giving high praises to white chocolate himself...Jason Williams.
> 
> I got to thinking, and it may be that he would be a good, solid, cheaper option at PG than Dre right now. If we could get a 3 team trade going where Dre would go somewhere else, and we'd get Williams in return, we'd have a younger PG who is faster and passes quicker (shoots better, too, just not as often) as what we have now.
> 
> ...



It would be great to have him, but if Boykins has to start I'd have to kill someone.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

A friend of mine, who is a Miami Fan asked me, what I'd think about such a trade:

Denver Outgoing:
Andre Miller (8,7 Mio)
Trade Exception (5,2 Mio)
Julius Hodge (1,2 Mio)
Dallas's 1st Rounder

Miami Outgoing:
Antoine Walker (7,6 Mio)
Jason Williams (8,2 Mio)
2nd Rounder

Jason Kapono would also be an option


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

denversfiinest said:


> A friend of mine, who is a Miami Fan asked me, what I'd think about such a trade:
> 
> Denver Outgoing:
> Andre Miller (8,7 Mio)
> ...


Can't combine exceptions with players to make trades for a salary value of more than the exception


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Really? So that means we wouldn't be able to combine the exception plus Joe Smith what be like a 13 millions expiring, if we could get Ray Allen or something like that(just an example)?

Man, I though that would be possible and with that we'd be able to make a damn great deal...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I would love for Denver to nab either one of these guys:
Bibby, JWill, Maurice Williams, Ridnour, Smush Parker, Barbosa, Terry.......
Eh, most of those would fit well here, but........most of them are pretty hard to get.....


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Here are two of my strong opinions:

1) Andre Miller may not be the perfect fit to play alongside Anthony, or for the style the Nuggets want to play, but he's easily in the top half of starting point guards in the league.

2) Denver will not (in the foreseeable future, anyway) be able to move Miller in a trade for a PG who is a better fit for their system and has anything like the same degree of talent. 

And so...

FACT: Point guard is one of the two hardest positions to fill adequately.

FACT: Denver would prefer a starting point guard who is a threat from three-point range, a lock-down defender, and in shape, in addition to having the strengths Miller already brings to the table.

FACT: So would any other team in the NBA who doesn't already have such a player. 

THEREFORE: The vast majority of trade scenarios involving Miller, in my opinion, either make the team at least mildly weaker, or are just plain far-fetched.

and THEREFORE: Denver is either stuck with Miller, which isn't that bad a fate, or will look to upgrade via free agency or (eventually) the draft.

Anyone think I'm wrong?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Id have to disagree. deals are out there.

its not just Miller.... outside of JR, this whole backcourt needs to change. It likely will take two trades to do it.



I dont want to trade DPs this year.



Antonio Daniels & Earl Watson replacing Boykins and Miller I would support. Especially if it means adding Hayes and Collison.

Thats just one deal.... while neither watson or daniels are big names. We've seen how well Watson can play for Denver. And Daniels is looking very good.

Hopefully, Javaris Crittenton comes out this year. Seriously guys, which him play. This guy is a future all star and Denver could get him lower if he comes out this year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Hopefully, Javaris Crittenton comes out this year. Seriously guys, which him play. This guy is a future all star and Denver could get him lower if he comes out this year.


If he comes out, it will mean he has lottery assurances.

Ron Steele at Bama is another PG that I really like.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> If he comes out, it will mean he has lottery assurances.
> 
> Ron Steele at Bama is another PG that I really like.


yea but if hes a top 15 pick thats one thing... in a couple years he could be top 5. much harder to get then


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I would love to get Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Desperate Dre trade.....:clown:
3434811- on trade checker; realgm.com

Arenas/Jones
Smith/Hassel/Hodge
Melo
Nene/Evans
Haywood/Smith

:laugh:


----------

